# What about hobbits?



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm reading the Sil right now, & so far I know elves & men were the children of Iluvatar & Aule created dwarves. But it doesn't say anything about hobbits. I'm guessing they come in later. How did they come into being? Who created them?


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 3, 2002)

They are the descendants of Men, and therefore were indirectly made by Ilúvatar, and he certainly intended to "evolve," if you will, for all that came to pass in Arda was according to His will. I'm sure someone else around here can dig up a bunch of quote for you. I son't have my Sil or any HOMe books handy and the moment. Also, I believe there is some history of the Hobbits at the beginning of LOTR.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 4, 2002)

Luthien is right. I can't remember where I read it, but she is right... I think. sorry, can't offer any more help than that.

-me


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 6, 2002)

In one of Tolkiens letters he stated that Hobbits are a branch of the Atani.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

Well,people come to Beleriand from far east,so I think that at that time hobbits are somewhere in the wild parts of eastern ME.But in LOTR there's information from where do they come just revise it ot read if you haven't.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 7, 2002)

This is my theory about how some humans came to be hobbits.

There someplace in Middle-Earth was a group of gentle, peaceful people. There means of survival was to hide rather than fight. In fact these people were so gentle that they didn't even know how to fight and would die if they were found, so it came to be that those who hid best survived. Those who would rather be safe that go out and take chances (adventures) stay hidden. In hiding, they came to be smaller for two reasons. The first being that it is easy for something to hide if it is smaller, the second being that strength and size were not of importance to them. They probably found attractive the smallest and gentlest among their kind, so the offspring continues to get smaller as the generations went by. The hairy feet? I think they went without shoes (perhaps for stealth?) so their feet had no reason to grow smaller as the rest of their body did. Maybe once upon a time hobbits started dying off of cold feet...so only the hairiest survived   
Then at some point after the men became smaller and gentler still, they were divides, going their own ways the evolution of each group was slightly different and that is how we got our different types of Hobbits...fallohides and so forth.

PS: Bilbo Baggins is the best Hobbit ever!...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

I must confess that's very interesting theory.But how will you explain the ears of hobbits and those of people?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 8, 2002)

I wont!
hehehe..
Alright, perhaps this will sound half decent....
As the men got smaller, the ears did not, because as the feet they had no reason to. With bigger ears one can hear better, if you don't beleive me, just cup your hands behind your ears and see what you hear. Hear what I'm seeing?..Then, they became a little distorted in shape through useless chance.

Idea 2)
A male elf showed up early on and the females hobbits were very impressed by him. 
idea 3)
auti..okay nevermind, I'm just messing around Gil-Galad, don't take any of this hobbit stuff too seriously..


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *I wont!
> hehehe..
> Alright, perhaps this will sound half decent....
> ...


 I'm not taking it too seriously ,I just liked your idea very much and I wondered how would you explain that thing.But I have another idea:
Idea 3)because some of them lived in holes,they may have had contact with radioactive elements,like uranium for example or plutonium.   
And you know what happens then.......   
hehehehe


----------

